# Nuts..



## veganlass (Apr 22, 2011)

I am eating about 6 almonds and 6 hazelnuts. Will eating nuts affect my blood glucose?.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2011)

They shouldn't do. Nuts do contain carbs, which varies according to the type of nut, but not a great deal and they also contain some good fats which will slow the digestion of any carb content. I've become a nibbler of nuts since diagnosis - before that it was crisps which have far more readily-digestible carb in them! 

Enjoy! Walnuts are apparently one of the best types of nuts to eat.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 22, 2011)

I eat 8 almonds a day and they don't affect my bs in a noticeable way!
I think we have to steer clear of brazil nuts though, but not totally sure.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I eat 8 almonds a day and they don't affect my bs in a noticeable way!
> I think we have to steer clear of brazil nuts though, but not totally sure.



I thought Brazil nuts were good as they are also a good source of selenium - haven't heard any bad press about them in relation to diabetes


----------



## newbs (Apr 22, 2011)

veganlass said:


> I am eating about 6 almonds and 6 hazelnuts. Will eating nuts affect my blood glucose?.



I snack on nuts at work (usually walnuts and brazil nuts - haven't heard anything bad about brazil nuts either) and they don't seem to effect my BS.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Not sure if I am thinking low gi Alan - will look into it.


----------



## veganlass (Apr 23, 2011)

Brazil nuts contain: Copper, Protein,niacin,magnesium, fibre and vitamin E. They are also rich in selenium a powerful antioxident that can help neutralise free radical damage cells. Studies have repeatedly suggested that selenium can protect against a wide range of cancers, particularly Prostate cancer.Researchers in Illinois recently discovered brazil nuts may help prevent breast cancer.  

Almonds: Rich in magnesium, potassium, manganese, copper, Vit E. selenium  and Calcium. A quarter of an cup of almonds has as much calcium as a quarter of a cup of milk.Almonds are great for lowering cholesterol because 70% of the fat they contain is healthy monosaturated variety.

Walnuts: Rich in Omega-3 fatty acids, walnuts provide a number of important health benefits. eating 60g of walnuts every day in conjunction with a low fat diet lowers blood cholesterol, which can reduce the risk of atherosclerosis and hart disease. They provide anti anti inflammatory benefits too, which can help with sch conditions as asthma, arthritis, eczema and psoriasis. Walnuts also contain a substance called ellagic  acid that helps the immune system.  



Article taken from a Holland and Barratt (H&B) magazine. There is also mention of the goodness of cashews, sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds  and flaxseeds. If anyone wants further info on these, let me know I will post them here.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting that, very useful  Walnuts really do sound like a wonderfood don't they?


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 23, 2011)

Have had a look and can't see that they are not recommended on the low gi diet too - no idea where I got the thought from - quite pleased as I have some brazil nuts in and may have a couple instead of usual almonds today!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Have had a look and can't see that they are not recommended on the low gi diet too - no idea where I got the thought from - quite pleased as I have some brazil nuts in and may have a couple instead of usual almonds today!



Perhaps they are high-calorie in comparison with other types of nut?


----------



## grandma (Apr 23, 2011)

I find that if I eat mix nuts put in with my low fat natural yogurt after my evening meal then it seems to keep my bloods right.
If I dont have that then my blood go up a lot more than they should
So I eat a lot of nuts


----------



## veganlass (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats a good idea, I could buy natural soya yogurt and put the nuts in it for a evening snack. 

Its the evenings I struggle as I have cravings for something to snack on.


----------



## veganlass (Apr 25, 2011)

Cashews:
These are good for Copper, Magnesium, Tryptophan, and phosphorus.

Their high magnesium content may help prevent Osteoporosis- every one knows calcium is necessary for strong bones, but magnesium is vital to bone health too. 
It also has a key role in the nervous system, helps to lower blood pressure, helps muscles work effectively and can even reduce the severity of asthma. Tryptophan is used by the body to produce serotonin levels, the happy chemical in the brain. Low serotonin levels have been linked to depression, eating disorders and migraines.


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 25, 2011)

I eat quite a lot of cashews and mixed nuts. Cashews have a significant carb content, but Sainsburys unsalted mixed nuts are about 4%, so they are useful if you feel hungry, but don't want a quick rise on blood sugar.
Mike


----------



## David H (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's all the info you need. - *Click Here*

+

*This*

David


----------



## veganlass (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks David. Very interesting.


----------



## scanz (May 1, 2011)

Love Almonds, Brazil nuts, Hazel nuts and Walnuts. Cashews are nice too, but I think I eat too many of them when I have them, so I steer clear


----------



## robert@fm (May 1, 2011)

I love cashews and macadamias -- both tend to be expensive (?1.50 for just 100g?!?!), which probably helps me moderate my intake.

Walnuts are good but I prefer pecans.  Maybe the reason we should avoid brazils is that they tend to come coated in chocolate   -- at least, the last lot I ate did (well, it was dark chocolate)...


----------

